# Lava Grey anyone? beautiful....i feel much better



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

SOmeone posted this for me at my porsche forum, from Montreal..


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

Alex,
That's a great pic of the Q7!


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (993)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I second that


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Shotta)*

This looks like the same color that was at the Denver Auto Show last weekend..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !


----------



## rahooo (Jan 4, 2006)

i changed from phatom black to lava grey, good choice!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (rahooo)*

That setup in an S-line might be my perfect car.... 21" RS 4 wheels and all.


----------

